# Überhitzte Bremsen



## biker-57 (6. September 2013)

Hallo
Hatte das Problem, bei extrem steilen und kurvigen
Schotterabfahrten dass die Scheiben Blau anliefen
und die Bremse Extrem quitschte.
Nervtötend wenn es so 700 HM runter geht (20%)
und man gezwungen ist das Bike dauernd auf 
Schrittempo zu halten.
(Gewicht Bike/Fahrer 110 - 115 kg)
Rüste nun auf Shimano XT (203 / 180) um mit 
Belägen mit Kühlrippen. (Vorher Magura MT 2)
Hoffe damit einen riesen Schritt in die richtige 
Richtung getan zu haben.
Die Frage ist nun, : Wie verhindert Ihr die Bremse
zu ruinieren, wenn eine Abfahrt mehrere Hundert 
HM auf steilem Schotter nur Dauerbremsen zulässt ???
Denn ich denke, niemand ist in der Lage bei 20% 
Gefälle auf grobem Schotter auch nur für 5 Sek die
Bremse zu lösen.


----------



## flyingscot (6. September 2013)

5 Sekunden lösen geht wohl nicht, aber 1-2 Sekunden würde schon sehr viel helfen! Damit man dann nicht zu schnell wird, muss man halt vorher fast auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit abbremsen.

Und wenn man merkt, dass die Bremse deutlich ins Fading kommt, anhalten und abkühlen lassen. Nach dem Anhalten die Bremse sofort lösen, sonst kocht sie in 0 Komma Nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arti33 (6. September 2013)

Hatte das gleiche Problem

Vorher Elixir 3  mit VR 200 mm HR 180 mm

jetzt 

Code R  200 mm 200 mm

und noch das Richtige Bremsen geübt.

Im *Bestfall*  VR 70 % HR 30 %


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (6. September 2013)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Nach dem Anhalten die Bremse sofort lösen, sonst kocht sie in 0 Komma Nix...



Physikalisch macht es mehr Sinn wenn man den Druck im System erhält. Die Siedetemperatur ist bei höherem Druck etwas höher (Phasendiagramm usw). Beispiel ist ja immer der Schnellkochtopf oder das Eierkochen auf dem Mount Everest.
Wenn die Bremsflüssigkeit nach dem Abbremsen über ihrem Normalsiededruck (=Sdp. bei ca. 1 bar) ist, aber noch nicht kocht, da der Sdp. bei höherem Druck höher ist, dann fängt sie genau dann sofort zum Kochen an, wenn der Druck wegfällt


----------



## Alpine Maschine (6. September 2013)

Na, wenn deine Unterarme das mitmachen ...


----------



## µ_d (6. September 2013)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Physikalisch macht es mehr Sinn wenn man den Druck im System erhält. Die Siedetemperatur ist bei höherem Druck etwas höher (Phasendiagramm usw). Beispiel ist ja immer der Schnellkochtopf oder das Eierkochen auf dem Mount Everest.
> Wenn die Bremsflüssigkeit nach dem Abbremsen über ihrem Normalsiededruck (=Sdp. bei ca. 1 bar) ist, aber noch nicht kocht, da der Sdp. bei höherem Druck höher ist, dann fängt sie genau dann sofort zum Kochen an, wenn der Druck wegfällt



Das hat nichts mit dem Druck zu tun sondern damit das der Großteil der Wärmeenergie in den Bremsscheiben steckt und, wenn man die Bremse gezogen hält, verstärkt in den Bremssattel und somit auch die Bremsflüssigkeit abgeleitet wird. Deswegen Bremse sofort loslassen damit ein Luftspalt zwischen Scheibe und Sattel ist...


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (6. September 2013)

das mit den Unterarmen ist ein Argument 
aber das mit den Scheiben sehe ich nicht so, da zweifellos die Bremsbeläge die höchste Temperatur haben werden und deshalb eher Energie an die Scheiben ableiten (2.Hauptsatz TD).
Das mit dem Druck ist nur "relevant" wenn man die Bremsflüssigkeit schon über ihren Siedepunkt gebracht hat. Eher Theorie 

Wenn man gezwungen ist, die Bremsen schleifen zu lassen und man keine Pausen machen will, muss man eben auf größere Scheiben und standfeste Bremsen wie z.B. die Zee/Saint oder Code umsteigen.


----------



## gwittmac (6. September 2013)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> ...da zweifellos die Bremsbeläge die höchste Temperatur haben werden...



wäre mir neu...


----------



## aufgehts (6. September 2013)

gwittmac schrieb:


> wäre mir neu...



mir auch......

theorie und praxis sind eben 2 welten.


----------



## flyingscot (6. September 2013)

Wenn die Scheibe blau anläuft, hat sie gute 300 Grad. Ebenso die Bremsbeläge, da sie ja beim Bremsen in direktem Kontakt stehen. Der große Unterschied ist allerdings die Wärmekapazität: Der Bremsbelag hat nur eine sehr kleine Wärmekapazität, die Scheibe einen wesentlich größeren. Ohne extra Kühlung, kühlt sich die Scheibe also langsamer ab, als die Bremsbeläge.

Im Stand wird die Scheibe nicht mehr durch den Fahrtwind gekühlt, durch den Kontakt über den Bremsbelag fließt dann sehr viel Wärme in den Bremssattel und bringt die Bremsflüssigkeit zum kochen. DOT 5.1 kocht bei 260 Grad, vielleicht ein paar Grad mehr durch den Bremsdruck, das würde also nicht reichen...

Beim Fahren ist das Problem geringer: Der Fahrtwind hält die Temperatur der Scheibe üblicherweise kleiner als die des Bremsbelages, d.h. der Wärmefluss geht vom Bremsbelag zur Scheibe...


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (6. September 2013)

Stellt euch mal vor ihr habt ein 60cm langen Blechstreifen und reibt ihn vor und zurück an einem 3cm langen Blechstreifen. Welcher wird wohl heißer?
(ich rede von Sinterbelägen mit ähnlicher spez. Wärmekap.)
Ich sage, dass es der kurze Streifen ist. Beim langen Streifen ist jeder Abschnitt nur kurz in Kontakt und hat danach eine gewisse Zeit, um die Wärmeenergie über seine Oberfläche abzugeben.

*Bei mir sind erst vor 2 Wochen die Sinterbeläge angelaufen obwohl an den Scheiben noch nichts sichtbar war.* Denn Selbst wenn man steht kühlt die Scheibe mit ihrer riesigen Oberfläche sehr viel leichter ab als die Bremsbeläge, die im Bremssattel sitzen. Es kommen natürlich noch hunderte andere Einflüsse dazu. Ich finde im Internet leider keine Messungen zu dem Thema. Falls jemand etwas findet, bitte drunter posten! Ich lass mich auch gern überzeugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verbali (6. September 2013)

flyingscot schrieb:


> ....DOT 5.1 kocht bei 260 Grad...


Die 260°C sind die "Mindestanforderung" der Norm..  Rennbremsflüssigkeiten sind in der Regel sogar nur DOT 4, obwohl da die "Mindestanforderung" nur 230°C sind.

Wenn du was richtig "heißes" willst, dann hole dir Castrol SRF , die hat selbst als Nasssiedepunkt immer noch 265°C angegeben


----------



## flyingscot (6. September 2013)

Aber auch nur bei knochentrockenem DOT 5.1... etwas Wasser ist immer drin und viele Bremsen nutzen auch DOT 4.

Trickstuff ist beim Thema Dauerbremsen übrigens meiner Meinung: http://www.trickstuff.de/de/know-how/index.php#Dauerbremsung


----------



## verbali (6. September 2013)

Und was die Temperaturfestigkeit anbelangt ist DOT 4 oft besser als DOT 5.1

Mir wäre keine 5.1 bekannt die an Castrol SRF rankommt. DOT 5.1 ist nicht besser als DOT4


----------



## sp00n82 (7. September 2013)

Hier gibts ein paar Infrarotaufnahmen von Scheibenbremsen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/user/view/4785

Da ist der Bremssattel teilweise heißer als die Scheibe, allerdings kann man nicht erkennen, zu welchem genauen Zeitpunkt das war.


----------



## µ_d (7. September 2013)

Bei den Bildern wo der Sattel heißer ist als die Scheibe ist die Höchsttemperatur bei max. 50°C, bei denen wo die Scheibe heißer ist liegen die Höchsttemperaturen eher so bei 250°C...


----------



## xc_fahrer (7. September 2013)

biker-57 schrieb:


> Nervtötend wenn es so 700 HM runter geht (20%)
> und man gezwungen ist das Bike dauernd auf
> Schrittempo zu halten.


Schritttempo sollte eigentlich unproblematisch sein, da wenig Energie pro Zeit (= Leistung) umgesetzt wird. Die höchsten Temperaturen erreicht man bei sehr steilen, aber gut fahrbaren Almwegen, wo man es aber nicht richtig laufen lassen kann, da man mit Gegenverkehr (Geländewagen des Almbauern)  oder Hindernissen (Waldarbeiten) rechnen muß. Dann bremst man mit 30 km/h den Berg runter und das führt zu besonders hohen Temperaturen. 

Mit Dampfblasenbildung hatte ich zwar dank organischer Beläge noch kein Problem (bei Sinterbelägen ist hab ich schon man nach dem Lösen der Bremse den Hebel leer durchziehen können), aber die Beläge brauchen hinterher ein paar hundert Hm Bremsungen bei mäßigem Gefälle, um wieder ohne Quitschen zu arbeiten.

Ist halt so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (7. September 2013)

Die BIKE hat die ganzen Temperaturen mal gemessen, auch die der Bremsflüssigkeit innerhalb des Sattels.

Die Scheibe hat deutlich über 300 Grad erreicht, die Bremsflüssigkeit ca 260° Celsius.

Die Discs operieren also schon an ihren Limits.

Davon abgesehen schadet es nicht, auf 700 hm bergab zwischendurch mal eine Pause zu machen, um Unterarme, Hirn und Bremse ankühlen zu lassen.

Wer mal einen Eindruck bekommen will, wie heiß die Scheibe wird, schon bei mäßigen Abfahrten, der spotzt ein wenig Wasser auf die Scheibe.

Und nein, das schadet der nicht, keine Beule, keine Veränderung im Gefüge, solange du die Scheibe nicht komplett in den Bach wirfst.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (7. September 2013)

Große Menschen undl/oder schwere sollten halt große Scheiben fahren.
Ich war in den Alpen auch schon mit 180/160 unterwegs, selbst mit 75kg (nackt) einfach ans Limit zu bekommen.
185/185 war schon deutlich besser. 
Jetzt fahre ich 200/180 und ich würde sagen das reicht fur mich dicke aus.
Klar sollte aber auch sein das ich auch 203/203 bei falscher Technik und genug Gefälle anslLimit bringen kann.


----------



## JayDee1982 (7. September 2013)

Das Problem ist die Größe und die Dicke der Scheiben.
Da die Scheiben recht dünn sind, können sie nicht so viel Hitze aufnehmen, wie eine dickere Scheibe. 

War es nicht Hope, die jetzt eine innenbelüftete Scheibe auf den Markt gebracht hat?
Passt natürlich nur mit dem richtigen Bremssattel 

Ich werde zum Frühjahr hin auch mal meine Bremse tauschen, nur gegen welche, weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. September 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hier gibts ein paar Infrarotaufnahmen von Scheibenbremsen:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/user/view/4785


Mit einer Infrarotkamera kann jeder schöne bunte Bilder machen. Die Interpretation ist aber sehr tückisch. Man misst (und kennzeichnet das dann farblich) die Wärme*abstrahlung*. Und die hängt von der Temperatur (T^4) und dem Emissionskoeffizienten (0<e<1) ab. Der ist für eine polierte Stahlscheibe recht klein (0,14 - 0,38), während der weiße (!) Lack einer Bremse eher bei 0,9 liegt. 
Eine Temperaturzuordnung (angegebene Farbskala) nehme ich erst ernst, wenn ich weiß, auf welcher Grundlage sie zustande gekommen ist.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. September 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist die Größe und die Dicke der Scheiben.


Größe ja, Dicke nein. Enscheidend ist die Oberfläche, über die Wärme abgeführt wird. 
Die Wärme, die beim Bremsen entsteht, muß über Wärmeleitung und Wärmeübergang (+ Strahlung) abgeführt werden.


> Da die Scheiben recht dünn sind, können sie nicht so viel Hitze aufnehmen, wie eine dickere Scheibe.


Im sogenannten stationären Gleichgewicht (es fließt so viel ab, wie produziert wird.)
 stellt sich die dazu nötige Temperatur ein. Bei einer dicken Scheibe ist das etwas später als bei einer dünnen. 
Das ist der einzige Unterschied.



> War es nicht Hope, die jetzt eine innenbelüftete Scheibe auf den Markt gebracht hat?


Die Innenbelüftung verdoppelt die Oberfläche, über die Wärme abgeführt werden kann.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. September 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Bei einer dicken Scheibe ist das etwas später als bei einer dünnen.
> Das ist der einzige Unterschied.
> ...



Reicht doch, wenn es den Unterschied zwischen stehen und fliegen bedeutet.


----------



## Mirko29 (9. September 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> War es nicht Hope, die jetzt eine innenbelüftete Scheibe auf den Markt gebracht hat?
> Passt natürlich nur mit dem richtigen Bremssattel



Innenbelüftete Discs hat Hope schon seid Jahren. Gibts aber nur für die V4 und die alte V2.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. September 2013)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Reicht doch, wenn es den Unterschied zwischen stehen und fliegen bedeutet.


Bei alpinen Abfahren dürfte das eher auf den ersten 5% ausgeglichen sein.
Hier geht es dann um die restlichen 95%.

26.11.  Das muss ich korrigieren. Ich habe das einmal nachgerechnet und finde, 
dass über die Wärmekapazität der Scheiben *grob vereinfacht* 
die ersten fünf Minuten mit Temperaturen unter 300 °C gefahren werden können.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (9. September 2013)

Innenbelüftete Scheiben wirken aufgrund ihres Aufbaus wie radialventilatoren, also kühlen sie durch diesen Effekt noch mal besser ;-)


----------



## crazy-to-bike (15. September 2013)

interessante Diskussion. Hilft aber glaube ich dem Threadersteller oder bei meinem Problem 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10947440#post10947440

nur beschränkt weiter, da über graue Theorie philosophiert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zeitzeuge (15. September 2013)

Wenn es sehr lang bergab geht und möglich ist benutze ich die bremsen im "kurzen"
wechsel so hat jede zeit sich zu erholen und ich beschleunige nicht mehr als gewollt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. September 2013)

Zeitzeuge schrieb:


> Wenn es sehr lang bergab geht und möglich ist benutze ich die bremsen im "kurzen"
> wechsel so hat jede zeit sich zu erholen und ich beschleunige nicht mehr als gewollt.


Das hat wohl jeder schon einmal probiert, genauso wie das Anhalten und Warten. Die Frage bleibt, was effektiver ist, bei geringer Geschwindigkeit konstant zu bremsen oder die genannten Variationen anzuwenden. Die Sache ist nämlich im Detail viel zu kompliziert, als dass man das einfach entscheiden könnte.


----------



## Thiel (15. September 2013)

Ich habe im Gefühl, das man bei langsameren Fahren weniger Reibung zum Bremsen braucht!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. September 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ich habe im Gefühl, das man bei langsameren Fahren weniger Reibung zum Bremsen braucht!


Da liegst du richtig. Hier einmal eine Grafik zur Leistung beim Bremsen. 





Angegeben an den Kurven sind die Gefälle in Grad und %. Wo die Kurven wieder auf die waagerechte Achse (Geschwindigkeit) stoßen, ist die höchste bei diesem Gefälle mögliche Geschwindigkeit, denn der Luftwiderstand (zusammen mit dem Rollwiderstand) bringt dann die volle Bremsleistung auf.
Senkrecht ist die Leistung in Watt aufgetragen, die als Wärme über die Bremse abgegeben werden muss, damit die jeweilige Geschwindigkeit konstant eingehalten werden kann.

Es ist klar, dass beim Stehen (v=0) und beim Bremsen allein mit dem Luftwiderstand keine Leistung über die Bremse erbracht wird. Folglich muss es dazwischen ein Maximum geben. Und es ist günstig, das zu vermeiden. Die höheren Geschwindigkeiten kommen eher nicht in Frage. Also langsamer fahren. 
Macht man Kühlpausen, sinkt die mittlere Geschwindigkeit, und man könnte gleich langsamer gleichmäßig fahren. Beim abwechselnden Bremsen vorn und hinten, muss die jeweils betätigte Bremse die ganze Bremsleistung erbringen. 
Ob Dauerbremsen für die Hand angenehm ist, ist eine andere Frage. Über die Temperatur an der Bremse ist damit auch noch nichts gesagt (kommt noch). Aber 1000 W ist die Leistung einer Herdplatte bei etwa 2/3 Einstellung.

Wem das zu theoretisch ist, hier die praktische Lösung:

Trinkblaseninhalt mittels Schlauch über die Bremse sprühen wie bei der DTM.


----------



## xc_fahrer (16. September 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Es ist klar, dass beim Stehen (v=0) und beim Bremsen allein mit dem Luftwiderstand keine Leistung über die Bremse erbracht wird. Folglich muss es dazwischen ein Maximum geben. Und es ist günstig, das zu vermeiden. Die höheren Geschwindigkeiten kommen eher nicht in Frage. Also langsamer fahren.


Die Kurven sind ein guter Startpunkt, aber nur die halbe Story. Jetzt müßte man die Wärmeabfuhr aufgrund des Fahrtwindes berechnen. Dann sollte sich eine für das Gefälle optimale Geschwindigkeit ergeben. Dann muß nur noch das Gelände mitspielen, so daß man diese Geschwindigkeit auch wählen kann ...

Die Intervallbremserei ändert nach meiner Einschätzung wenig an der Bremsscheibentemperatur. Ich denke, daß sie den Wärmeübertrag auf den Sattel reduziert. Aber da müßte man wohl genauere Modellrechnungen machen.



> Trinkblaseninhalt mittels Schlauch über die Bremse sprühen wie bei der DTM.


Mir fällt da eine andere Blase ein, die man da entleeren könnte ...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. September 2013)

xc_fahrer schrieb:


> Jetzt müßte man die Wärmeabfuhr aufgrund des Fahrtwindes berechnen.


Ich bin dabei. Das Maximum verschiebt sich etwas zu langsameren Geschwindigkeiten, die Kurven werden etwas flacher. Sobald ich die realistischen Zahlenwerte habe, stelle ich das Ergebnis ein.


----------



## thomg (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe dasselbe Problem. Bin 105Kg (nackt) Systemgewicht ca.130 kg. Folgende Massnahmen halfen: 1. 203er Scheiben vorn und hinten, 2. nur gesinterte Beläge und natürlich in langen technischen Abfahrten (bsp. Alpen) wechselseitiges Bremsen sofern möglich. Fahre aktuell eine Shimano XT (am Freerider) und die überlebt es bisher. Jedoch ist die Avid Scheibe am Vorderrad schneller überfordert als die hintere Shimano. Code und Saint auch ok. Je mehr Masse der Sattel umso mehr Wärme kann er aufnehmen. Wobei mich die relativ leichte XT in ihrer Standfestigkeit überrascht (sind es die Kühlrippen?). Ach ja die Scheiben sind halt einfach blau. Solange sie nicht verglasen kein Problem.


----------



## --- (8. Oktober 2013)

> Ach ja die Scheiben sind halt einfach blau. Solange sie nicht verglasen kein Problem.


Die Scheiben verglasen sicher nicht...


----------



## Benjoo1980 (8. Oktober 2013)

--- schrieb:


> Die Scheiben verglasen sicher nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (8. Oktober 2013)

Benjoo1980 schrieb:


>



Ungewolltes Wortspiel. Habs gar nicht bemerkt....


----------



## sub-xero (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe die Magura MT4, weil mich das DOT-Zeugs genervt hat. Hatte noch nie eine Überhitzung der Bremsen. Mein Rezept ist:



Vorne und hinten bremsen.
Bremsen zwischendurch immer wieder kurz lösen.
Bei langen Abfahrten ab und zu eine Pause einlegen.
Nicht von zu hoher Geschwindigkeit stark runterbremsen (sprich: nicht zu schnell fahren).
Gewicht auf dem Bike reduzieren (sprich: abnehmen!)
Größere Scheiben verwenden.

Ein Umrüsten der Bremsen wegen Überhitzung halte ich für unnötig. Wenn du die o.g. Ratschläge nicht befolgst, wird die die Shimano genauso "durchglühen".


----------



## --- (9. Oktober 2013)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Vorne und hinten bremsen.
> Bremsen zwischendurch immer wieder kurz lösen.
> Bei langen Abfahrten ab und zu eine Pause einlegen.
> Nicht von zu hoher Geschwindigkeit stark runterbremsen (sprich: nicht zu schnell fahren).
> ...




 

1. Okay
2. Okay, aber nicht immer möglich
3. LOL
4. LOL LOL
5. Okay, aber nicht immer möglich. Je größer man ist umso mehr darf man auch wiegen. Mit "dick" hat das nix zutun.
6. Okay


----------



## cytrax (10. Oktober 2013)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Bei langen Abfahrten ab und zu eine Pause einlegen.
> Nicht von zu hoher Geschwindigkeit stark runterbremsen (sprich: nicht zu schnell fahren)


----------



## hulster (10. Oktober 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


>




Nööh - das war nur für die gemeint die Bremsen brauchen.
Also offensichtlich nicht für dich


----------



## pedax (11. Oktober 2013)

biker-57 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hatte das Problem, bei extrem steilen und kurvigen
> Schotterabfahrten dass die Scheiben Blau anliefen
> und die Bremse Extrem quitschte.
> ...



Warum willst du das Bike auf Schrittempo halten?
Ich komme mit Fahrer + Bike + Rucksack auch auf ~105-110 kg habe aber keine Probleme bei 700-1200 HM mit 20% (oder mehr)



biker-57 schrieb:


> Rüste nun auf Shimano XT (203 / 180) um mit
> Belägen mit Kühlrippen. (Vorher Magura MT 2)
> Hoffe damit einen riesen Schritt in die richtige
> Richtung getan zu haben.



bin mir nicht sicher ob eine andere Bremse so viel hilft



biker-57 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nun, : Wie verhindert Ihr die Bremse
> zu ruinieren, wenn eine Abfahrt mehrere Hundert
> HM auf steilem Schotter nur Dauerbremsen zulässt ???
> Denn ich denke, niemand ist in der Lage bei 20%
> ...



an deiner Fahrtechnik arbeiten, dass du auf steilem Schotter nicht mehr Dauerbremsen musst
zwischendurch mal kurz anhalten und die Bremse abkühlen lassen
die Bremse immer mal wieder aufmachen
hauptsächlich mit dem Vorderrad bremsen (>70%)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

